# The infamous FG knot.



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

My knot tying skills are horrible. I know how, my brain just can't translate it to my hands. I get away with the trilene knot and the palomer knot for terminal connections, but leader to braid? Not pretty. They hold, but end up looking like a piece of cotton stuck on my line and getting caught on rod eyes. Today this video pops up on YouTube titled, Tie an FG knot in 60 Seconds. I jumped on that like a hobo on a ham sandwich, and I can now tie an FG knot in 300 seconds. But I can still tie it!


----------



## Halonsix (23 d ago)

How did they hold up? I 've been wanting to learn that knot but it looks like I need 3 hands and both feet to tie it


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

They hold up well for me. I've been using them for the last two seasons, so from March to November. I use it on almost all of my rods and the leader runs out from retying first. I run long leaders also, 20 yards or so. I've never broke one, even while purposely breaking off line. I tie the FG (do not snip leader tag) and finish with 6 overhand knots, followed by a rizzuto knot and a dab of super glue over the rizzuto tag. The rizzuto covers the leader tag and funnels the knot back in on retrieve.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

winguy7 said:


> They hold up well for me. I've been using them for the last two seasons, so from March to November. I use it on almost all of my rods and the leader runs out from retying first. I run long leaders also, 20 yards or so. I've never broke one, even while purposely breaking off line. I tie the FG (do not snip leader tag) and finish with 6 overhand knots, followed by a rizzuto knot and a dab of super glue over the rizzuto tag. The rizzuto covers the leader tag and funnels the knot back in on retrieve.


So basically you’re tying 7 knots and adding super glue? No thanks, I’ll stick to a simple double-uni that doesn’t fail with only tying one knot and no glue needed. But obviously if it works for you definitely use it.


----------



## jmsgryk008 (Oct 24, 2021)

If you like to tie direct, say fluoro leader to tube jig, hair jig, or a fly, check out the Double Davey Knot. I use it up on the Michigan salmon rivers when flossing. It's strong, but main advantage is each re-tie only wastes a 1/2" of leader. and you can trim it real close.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> So basically you’re tying 7 knots and adding super glue? No thanks, I’ll stick to a simple double-uni that doesn’t fail with only tying one knot and no glue needed. But obviously if it works for you definitely use it.


I like the double uni for short leaders that don't go through the guides. But if I'm casting lures for 8 hours I can barely feel the FG going through the guides. The double uni feels like I'm throwing a brick down a glass hallway in that case. Just depends on usage .


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

winguy7 said:


> I like the double uni for short leaders that don't go through the guides. But if I'm casting lures for 8 hours I can barely feel the FG going through the guides. The double uni feels like I'm throwing a brick down a glass hallway in that case. Just depends on usage .


I normally tie my leaders at 3-4’. So they are going through several eyelets on each cast and I can’t hear or feel them. Maybe depends on what pound line you’re using. I’m typically tying 8-20# braid to 8-15# flouro leader.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I normally tie my leaders at 3-4’. So they are going through several eyelets on each cast and I can’t hear or feel them. Maybe depends on what pound line you’re using. I’m typically tying 8-20# braid to 8-15# flouro leader.


Spinning gear? I'm using baitcasters, otherwise it's the same for me.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

winguy7 said:


> Spinning gear? I'm using baitcasters, otherwise it's the same for me.


So now I know you’re talking baitcasters, what’s the purpose of a 20’ leader? I own 1 baitcaster and never use it so this is pure informational to me.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's longer than most people tie. The length is mainly just for laziness. I can retie over and over and not have to tie another FG. I can also snip off larger sections that have frayed. But I feel like I still get the best of both worlds using braid to florucarbon. If I'm using spinning I'll do the uni knot all day long. Those FG knots are a night before process. But it can last all summer long.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Usually have an 8-10' flouro leader and braid mainline. The FG is the thinnest knot I know of and most likely the strongest. Have never had one break. Been using it for about 4yrs, now. To date...can readily tie it while on the boat tossing around in a chop. But will say that took some practice. Have never used the super glue as I've never felt the need for it.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I tie a stupid long leader as well, usually 12-15 feet. I can tie the FG at home, but I am not versed enough to do it in the field. I really like the knots performance and have yet to have one break.


----------

